
How to Take a Picture of a Stealth Bomber from Above - grzm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/how-to-take-a-picture-of-the-stealth-bomber-over-the-rose-bowl/549545/?single_page=true
======
grzm
This is pretty impressive. Manipulating a Cessna at 100 mph while taking a
photo of another aircraft traveling at 200 mph with the goal of framing it
over an event unfolding at a fixed point on the ground. The article is
tantalizing. I hope there's a more in-depth piece forthcoming describing in
more detail how he's able to pull this off. He does have a co-pilot, but I
imagine while the photo's actually being framed and taken he's in direct
control of the aircraft: the latency communicating intent to the co-pilot
while at the same framing the shot would make the endeavor infeasible.

------
elygre
Amazing picture!

And then I wonder: what the heck is a stealth bomber doing above the rose bowl
game?

~~~
grzm
I was thinking the same thing, but I'm wondering if it wasn't arranged as part
of the Rose Bowl. The photographer was up there and expecting it, from my
reading of the piece.

It looks like this wasn't the first time B-2s have made an appearance at the
Rose Bowl:

[http://onpurposemagazine.com/2013/01/03/pasadena-rose-
parade...](http://onpurposemagazine.com/2013/01/03/pasadena-rose-parade-and-
bowl-2013-dual-b2-bomber-fly-over-my-neighborhood/)

